# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  C# - 15 Puzzle

## ErikJohansson

Here's my picture puzzle that I've been working on for the last couple of days, I hope that anyone likes it!  :Smilie: 

Features:
- Scrambler that lets you see the scrambling process
- High Score for lowest amount of moves
- High Score for fastest time
- High Score table with the total score (Seconds * 2 + Moves)


Project Download:
Slider Puzzle.zip

----------

